# Hello from Russia



## Luchnik (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, everyone!
One lady archer more here, from Moscow region this time. By now I have 5 years of archery experience, great desire to go on shooting, and plenty of questions to ask... :archer:


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

*welcome*

hi there welcome to the site hope you have a good time here at AT . take care t.g.:cocktail:


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome, I was wondering, do you shoot a compound bow or Traditional Longbow/Recurve?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! 

Happy shooting!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Priviet. I travel to Siberia fairly often and have always dreamed of hunting over there. I have heard there is no bowhunting allowed in Russia...is that true?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Luchnik. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello Luchnik,
Lady archers are always welcome on AT. What brand of bows is most commonly used in Russia?


----------



## Luchnik (Aug 12, 2008)

holepuncher said:


> Welcome, I was wondering, do you shoot a compound bow or Traditional Longbow/Recurve?


In Russia most people who do traditional and historic archery (which are actually destined to become one and the same thing in the nearest future) use traditional bows, around 50% of which are longbows and another 50% are short bows of Asian type. I shoot both of the above mentioned.


----------



## Luchnik (Aug 12, 2008)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> Priviet. I travel to Siberia fairly often and have always dreamed of hunting over there. I have heard there is no bowhunting allowed in Russia...is that true?


Privet! Many people dream of bowhunting in Siberia, but this is really forbidden by Russian legislation. :sad: So at present bowhunters go to shoot to the neighbouring countries and hope that things will change some day.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!!! you have come to a great place for information.


----------



## Luchnik (Aug 12, 2008)

Bayfield said:


> Hello Luchnik,
> Lady archers are always welcome on AT. What brand of bows is most commonly used in Russia?


Those who do traditional archery prefer Samick, SKB and Wind Fighter, and the overwhelming majority of people who shoot at re-enactment events choose Kassai and Grozer or other Hungarian brends. I have Kassai and am immencely pleased, so far he has never let me down.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## ky-archer (Jan 22, 2007)

Luchnik, welcome for another lady archer. Where did you learn English? You seem to "speak" it very well.


----------



## Luchnik (Aug 12, 2008)

ky-archer said:


> Luchnik, welcome for another lady archer. Where did you learn English? You seem to "speak" it very well.


Well, at a local institute at the depths of the country. 
But I used to work for a British company, probably this explains.


----------



## Bayfield (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello Luchnik,

Thank you for your answers concerning bows, and sorry for not coming back to you sooner. I know Samick and SKB. The others I have never heard of. I was a little puzzled by your statement that bowhunting in Siberia is illegal. I thought bowhunting to be legal in Russia and the whole of the former Soviet Union. Are you quite sure about this??


----------



## Luchnik (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Bayfield and everyone, 

to tell you honestly I am not sure about the rest of the former USSR, but that bowhunting is illegal in Russia is 100% true. I have checked in the law books.


----------

